
ATLAS 3.10.3 released - edelsohn
https://sourceforge.net/p/math-atlas/mailman/message/35248575/
======
mosburger
To save others from searching for it:

> ATLAS (Automatically Tuned Linear Algebra Software) provides highly
> optimized Linear Algebra kernels for arbitrary cache-based architectures.
> ATLAS provides ANSI C and Fortran77 interfaces for the entire BLAS API, and
> a small portion of the LAPACK AP

[https://sourceforge.net/projects/math-
atlas/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/math-atlas/)

